# OH!! High O River!



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the Steubenville Marina this morning. The river crested last night and has gone down a little. You can now fish from the picnic tables on top of the hill if you want.  It was over the Railroad tracks on the Ohio side. For those that have fished there know how high that is. 
Water was surrounding all of the buildings at WP Steel last night. To get out of work last night, they sent trucks in to back up to the steps of your building and you walked on and they hauled you out. Everything was still running though.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow,

When that water goes down the fishing is going to be awesome with all that wood piled up somewhere, looks like fishing the river is gonna be tough on the 25th of this month ........Doc


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

fished a creek last night about 12 pm it looked like the tide was coming in with the river cresting


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was hoping you would post some pictures over the weekend of Pike Island.
That water is high! 
Is Rayland and John's place under water? (I know John's place floats, I meant the marina)
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

This weather sucks, ive got 5 appraisals that need done in the area. Appraiser cant get there cause of the flooded roads. He is now 4 weeks behind on loans we need to get closed last week. PLEASE STOP RAINING!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

there goes my camping plans..


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer, All roads south from Steubenville to Rayland were closed from slides. Couldnt get there. Rayland had severe flooding. 

Here are a few pictures a friend sent me.
New Cumberland Locks and Dam










This is Captain Cooks Marina south end of Toronto. Formerly Skipper's Haven










This is The Sandbar Marina at the north end of Toronto. Formerly Bo's Lighthouse.









Just before I got to work on saturday foreman said a 30" Houseboat went by and hit the railroad bridge. WP tug tried to get it but it bounced off and kept going. A little later another houseboat, and 2 smaller cruisers still tied to a dock went by. The tug grabbed it but couldn't hold on.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, the river is at 50.88' in downtown Cincinnati as of 3:00pm today. When I crossed it on I-75 when coming home from work, you could just about walk across it on top of all the debris. One of the things I noticed on my way home today is that the current is rolling. The water looked almost like it was boiling around the bridge pilings. Yesterday, I crossed the river down by Lawrenceburg on I-275 and there was a lot of debris down there as well. Also, the campground that is on the oxbow off the Great Miami River was completely under water, and there was a guy in a bass boat fishing over the top of the access road. If the weather follows predictions, the river may be fishable sooner than we might think possible. The river is supposed to crest in downtown Cincinnati tomorrow just under the official flood stage.


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

You're right about Current, it's about 4.7 mph now.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

50.85 feet right now.......


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

That current isn't so bad Stephanie and I fished on the Mississippi this past weekend and the current was at 11.6mph talk about some current.


----------

